# Traeger Pellet Smokers



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I just bought a used traeger lil tex pelletized electric smoker from a buddy. He didn't like buying the pellets, so he sold it to me on the cheap.

This kind of seems like sacrilege to me because cooking on a pit is supposed to involve burning wood.

Has anybody used one of these? What does it cook best? Come on 2cool brain trust and help me out here.

http://www.traegergrills.com/grills/BBQ070


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Had some Pork Loin and thick cut Pork chops cooked on a Treager recently, it was the best pork I've ever had! Don't own one myself but I have been eyeballing the website.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't been able to find a store locally (Baytown area) that stocks the pellets. I don't really want to buy them online. Anybody seen the smoker pellets in stores?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

*Texas Star Pellet Grill Co*
2045 Southwest Freeway Houston, TX 77098
(832) 426-4229


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't know anything about that brand. my guess is the pellet issue will be a pain. but your gonna luv the electric issue and will soon be putting out your best smoked meats ever.


----------



## Die Hard (Feb 16, 2010)

Fischers Hardware

*1012 South Broadway 
La Porte, TX 77571 
(281) 470-0171*

Was the closest place to Baytown that I found them. I use the pellets in my upright gas smoker.

I put wood chunks in the firebox and then pour it full of pellets in between the chunks

Works great. BUT, seal them up in something, once you open the bag, they seem to attract moisture.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

http://www.bbqrsdelight.com/index.html

I was looking at the Traegers too. I was serious enough that I found a good source for pellets. Ended up with the Primo Kamado instead.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

I found the pellets at the fire box in Humble. I smoked some boudain last night and it was delicious and easy. I will be trying a brisket for Christmas.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Whats the price on one of these?


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*I have owned my Traeger for over six months. My hot rod that fires up the pellets went out the first week. Traeger overnighted me a new one and it was an easy replace. It has worked flawlessly since. *

*Long ago, I used to have a Kamado (Big Green Egg) Grill, which I loved to cook on. But during one of my Bull Terrier's race track style, tear up the sod, blasts around the yard, she T-Boned it, and the Kamado lost. *

*Until I got my Traeger, I had three cookers on my patio: a gas burning Patio Caddie for quick grilling burgers and chicken breasts, a Weber Bullet Smoker for slow cooking, and an old New Braunfels charcoal grill for charcoal grilling. *

*I have gotten rid of all of them! My Traeger can out-cook everyone of them! *

*Although I use my grill a lot, I don't go through THAT many pellets. Certainly a less amount than if I was using charcoal. And the different types of wood does seem to vary in the amount of BTUs each has. I think more apple wood pellets burn to maintain a given temp, than oak and hickory. And I do appreciate it that my wife is no longer driving around with a bomb in the car if she takes the propane tank to be refilled.*

*But the bottom line is how food from the Traeger tastes. Gas grills are just a cheap cooking set-up and does nothing to enhance the flavor of your food. The big surprise for me, a former dedicated charcoal advocate, is that in comparison, charcoal cooking now tastes like using dirt to cook. And no wonder, I didn't realize till looking closely at a bag, that a lot of briquets actually have coal blended in with them, a noted carcinogen in Canada! *

*The smoke flavor from a Traeger is lighter, more subtle, tastes "cleaner", but definately noticeable. I keep a half a dozon varieties of wood pellets on hand for whatever type of meat I'm cooking. *

*Some of the more unusual things that come from my Traeger: smoked burgers, smoked pork chops, and I smoke bacon for breakfast on weekends. I bring home one of those big-*** pizzas from Costco and throw it right on the grill. I can run the temp up to nearly 500*


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*(contd) wood fired pizza! Wood fired nachos (from leftover fajita meat) are the bomb!*

*Quality is usually never cheap and the Traeger is no exception. I think my Traeger is worth every penny.*


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, I cooked it up last night and it worked pretty well. I will do a brisket and some other goodies for christmas. Maybe some beer can chicken. I will toss up some pics after christmas of the results. 

Any tips on cooking with one of these?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

spuds said:


> *Long ago, I used to have a Kamado (Big Green Egg) Grill, which I loved to cook on. But during one of my Bull Terrier's race track style, tear up the sod, blasts around the yard, she T-Boned it, and the Kamado lost. *


Major bummer. If one of my dogs took out my Primo, i would cry for a week.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

the_dude_abides said:


> Any tips on cooking with one of these?


*A remote temperature sender is worth it's weight. Put the temp probe into the meat; keep the receiver in the house or wherever, go ahead and do what you need to do, work on your boat or whatever, when the alarm sounds, it's done! *

*Just did some boneless chicken breasts with the skin on using hickory pellets. Did them with olive oil and some chicken rub. MAN!!!! Some kind of good!!!!*


----------



## 22nautictourney (Oct 14, 2010)

*New Traeger*

Just cooked on my new traeger yesterday, Did baby back ribs yesterday.. Wow! They were fantastic.. This smoker did a great job of controlling the temperature. at first I picked out the Lil-Tex elite, but switched out to the next larger one, glad I did.:texasflag only additional $ 100.00 bucks. These grills are pretty expensive however I am sure that I am going to get my monies worth.

Pellets and grill supplies readilly available at.
*Texas Star Pellet Grill Co*
2045 Southwest Freeway Houston, TX 77098
(832) 426-4229

Rick Martin and his wife were extremely helpful and knowledgeable of the traegers operation.

Highly reccomend the Traeger!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Hebert's also sells the grills and smokers

http://www.hebertsspecialtymeats.com/


----------

